# W. M. Kinsman Racing Tandem Rehab



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm off to a good start! 
This was a purchase incited by my herniated disc and pinched sciatic leaving me immobile...lots o' ebay time but it paid off! 

The photos included at this stage are those by the seller. He and the CrankWorks LBS in Florida were both very helpful getting this heavy old thing to VA. 

so far! I've managed to remove the seatpost-set adjustable (perhaps Kelly) bars and assembly. I removed the special slotted seatpost and cleaned it, I may attempt to remove a busted wheel and salvage a hub but I may be tapped out, don't want to push myself. 

So....I'm also including some pretty amazing information I have gathered super coincidentally on the man William M. Kinsman who build this machine. 
I looked up and happened to find a photo of him for sale, with his name and Hartford, Conn marked on the back. This is the same marking on the badge. By surveying ancestry.com the seller of the photo helped me dig and found a Registration card where Wm Kinsman identified himself as a tool maker. This may be the only bicycle he ever built, there may be more floating around? Anybody seen a badge or complete bike? 

Feast your eyes! More pictures to follow


----------



## vuniw (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow great find! I love it. Can't wait to see it when it is done!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 23, 2015)

This will be part of a longterm project, I'll start looking for another length of Morse brand chain....not going to hold my breath. 
In the meantime I'll store/show the components for education purposes, particularly the fame, at a planned "pop up" exhibit. 

I'm excited though, it will be a fun project! 
I picked up 2 more TOC safeties at the same time so it was like Christmas around here yesterday. Everything is in rough shape but I'll be cleaning and working on getting the components cleaned up!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 23, 2015)

*Documentation*

Further Documentation:


----------



## 1898Columbia (Oct 24, 2015)

Cool bike and history project - good luck with it!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 26, 2017)

Welp this has been a couple years in the waiting, time to resurrect this thread.

A lot of part sourcing, repair, and paint removal and here we have it. 

A real surprise was the alternating red, white, and blue paint scheme that has all the traits of being original paint from 1899. 




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Welp this has been a couple years in the waiting, time to resurrect this thread.
> 
> A lot of part sourcing, repair, and paint removal and here we have it.
> 
> ...



Fantastic machine! Love the captains chainset, love the whole thing!


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 26, 2017)

What great project.  Love the back story.  Strong work!!


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 27, 2017)

That came out great. Amazing that you took it back. Lot of cramped hands, no doubt. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 27, 2017)

Some of the period advertisements that Mr. Kinsman would have seen that guided his build.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 30, 2017)

Very Cool......


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 4, 2017)

that is AWESOME-LOVE IT!!!!! this would carry a high value!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 8, 2017)

A couple more progress shots:

Stoker seatpost coupling marked as such and captain cluster features a milled ridge in the back of the post to receive a guide. 

Pin-hole sized oil ports in top headset cup, likely drilled by Mr. Kinsman. 

Also worth noting, this is the first fork I've ever come across that was seemingly cast in solid iron. Exceptionally heavy fork with what appear to be solid iron blades. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

